
Appops reloaded – Istio, Kubernetes home-lab, Prometheus and pause-lab - alexellisuk
https://tinyletter.com/mhausenblas/letters/appops-reloaded-47
======
alexellisuk
Absolutely packed with tech this week from Michael Hausenblas. Good read and
wanted to share.

